# wax 40-50 pound ???



## Svig (May 13, 2009)

best wax for 40-50 pounds???
supernatural,carbon,onyx ......


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Victoria Wax?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

+1 for victoria wax


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Another vote for vics concours, on a well prepped car 2 coats will give you a wet look that is mesmerising my e30 wears it well.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

for the finish achieved this stuff (vics concours) has to be the best sub £50 wax bar none:argie:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Who sells Victoria Wax ?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Clean your car, Blackfire midnight sun is very good too.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

CYC mate.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

raceglaze 42 is pretty good imo


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> raceglaze 42 is pretty good imo


Once again i am with kev. If thats your budget and you only want 1 wax then thats gotta be the one. Got all of the others mentioned, and they are all good, midnight sun still being my fave, but if its just one, get this one :thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Autolglym HD


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Hair Bear said:


> Autolglym HD


not even close compared to vics concours imo
ease of application is probably the best thing about hd again imho


----------



## Jack G (Oct 3, 2010)

I've got dodo Sn, haven't tried it yet tho!!!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

You can't go wrong with Victoria Concours or BF Midnight Sun wax . If you want go with BF Midnight Sun don't forget the Blackfire Sealant It's great combo :thumb:.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Jack G said:


> I've got dodo Sn, haven't tried it yet tho!!!


can you buy sn for £40/£50? even if you can i would still stand by my first suggestion as i tried sn and ph and was very underwhelmed by both in all honesty


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Raceglaze 55, it will knock alot of waxes dead for sure.

Very underrated wax, just brought some last year, was blown away from the results, plus the durability of the product is like for like, compared to collinite 915.

Raceglaze 55, gives a very wet reflective sharp shimmer to the paintwork, worth a shot, although i believe they are selling for £65 tops, worth the extra 15 pound for sure.


----------



## Svig (May 13, 2009)

I have this waxes:blue velvet,NXT,26, car lack 68,3M PF,AG xgp and with them I am satisfied but now I want something special.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Raceglaze 55, it will knock alot of waxes dead for sure.
> 
> Very underrated wax, just brought some last year, was blown away from the results, plus the durability of the product is like for like, compared to collinite 915.
> 
> Raceglaze 55, gives a very wet reflective sharp shimmer to the paintwork, worth a shot, although i believe they are selling for £65 tops, worth the extra 15 pound for sure.


yep but only if you have the budget, same argument against sn etc out of budget


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Svig said:


> I have this waxes:blue velvet,NXT,26, car lack 68,3M PF,AG xgp and with them I am satisfied but now I want something special.


for the money i don't think you will find anything that feels more special than concours in its application and finish:thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub, my favourite wax after Glasur :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Alright cool.

So victoria concours, is that the red container, i have read posts on here, the finish has to be spot on though, am i right. 
Whats the durabilty on the product would be keen to know, never tryed it before, spoke to tim a few times from cyc, he suggested its a great wax, but i have never tryed it lol, could be on my next list for the new wax.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Alright cool.
> 
> So victoria concours, is that the red container, i have read posts on here, the finish has to be spot on though, am i right.
> Whats the durabilty on the product would be keen to know, never tryed it before, spoke to tim a few times from cyc, he suggested its a great wax, but i have never tryed it lol, could be on my next list for the new wax.


yeah concours is the red one and i achieved superb results after claying polishing by hand, blackhole glaze and then 2/3 coats of vics, leaving 24 hours between coats 2 and 3. As for durability it did 6 months on the biggest wax test on here so its pretty durable:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Edward101 said:


> Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub, my favourite wax after Glasur :thumb:


just got some glasur, can't wait to try it, hope it lives up to the hype


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

msb said:


> just got some glasur, can't wait to try it, *hope it lives up to the hype*


im sure you wont be disapointed, ive tried a lot of different waxes now and glasur is leauges ahead of all of them imo.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

cool, i have a dark coloured car as well, black in question, never tryed black hole, heard so many good reviews on that product on here, i will have to order some.

as for the victoria concours, have to buy the small one, better still see if there is any bidding on ebay, lol.


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

Why not have a look also at the following? 

-R222 100% (european rebranding of P21S) (even the older version concours look one or S100 will do).
-Bilt hamper finis wax and 
-Smartwax Concours Carnauba Paste Wax

I bought the S100 after reading good reviews on looks and a friend detailer bought after research the last 2 and Vic Concours.

I own the RG55. Very easy to apply and to buff off. Looks wise I am not trained enough to the nuisances of different LSPs, but compared to FK1000 and DJ Banana Armour I do think it adds warmth (i.e. not so 'glassy') on my beige VW clearcoat.

Durability wise I see it can make 6-8 weeks washed weekly and topped up with QD (FK425). Perhaps with better prep and not over FK1000 it can last longer per the tests in here.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

grant_evans said:


> im sure you wont be disapointed, ive tried a lot of different waxes now and glasur is leauges ahead of all of them imo.


cool i hope so as its the most expensive wax i've brought thus far:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> cool, i have a dark coloured car as well, black in question, never tryed black hole, heard so many good reviews on that product on here, i will have to order some.
> 
> as for the victoria concours, have to buy the small one, better still see if there is any bidding on ebay, lol.


got mine off a guy on ebay he sells both the large 6oz and small 3oz pots, just type in victoria wax on an ebay search and it brings them right up:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks, i try it right now..


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi, tryed ebay, only the 6oz is on sale, although they have the yellow one 3oz for sale.

Have to wait a week or so, and look again.

I will interested to buy some, i have seen breezy on here detail a golf in magic black, machined and waxed using victoria wax, the reflections are very sharp and clear, it looks impressive indeed.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Try here http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/victoria-wax/victoria-wax-3oz-concours-wax/prod_312.html


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks, tim from cyc lol.

I'm on a budget at the moment, detailing gets expensive, thats why i am cutting down, waiting on ebay to see if there will be bids later, but thanks for the link anyway.


----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

How about Rubbish Boys OE wax at £40 ?

http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=1

Not a mainstream wax but i kinda like the feeling that its a homemade wax that gives a nice finish that gets fairly good reviews by users.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

I doubt eBay will be any cheaper than cyc.


----------



## blucpe (Jun 21, 2007)

all the waxes mentioned are good, i just applied 3 coats of vic's chaos to my electron blue corvette and i must be honest it's never looked like this very reflective and soaking wet. i also have their concours red and it also is a great wax for the money. i applied both by bare hand and the third coat w/ a 4" red lc pad on a pc at speed 5 to really work it in,and because my arm was tired, and the results were nothing short of stunning. the true test was when people you know and don't know ask what did you put different on the car it looks amazing. just my 2 cents.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi, tryed ebay, only the 6oz is on sale, although they have the yellow one 3oz for sale.
> 
> Have to wait a week or so, and look again.
> 
> I will interested to buy some, i have seen breezy on here detail a golf in magic black, machined and waxed using victoria wax, the reflections are very sharp and clear, it looks impressive indeed.


just contact the seller he is local to me so i collected and he had a garage full of the stuff when i went so its worth an email:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

ryand said:


> I doubt eBay will be any cheaper than cyc.


6oz vics concours delivered on ebay £32.19 or cyc £38.91 its there in black and white fella, even better for me as the guy on ebay is only 5 mins up the road:thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

No mentions for Dodo Austintacious, but have got it on mine at the minute and highly recommend it, also nice being a limited edition wax aswel.


----------



## Vxracing429 (Aug 8, 2010)

Victoria concours gets my vote. Bought some from cyc on advice from others on dw
and only got it on Friday but the finish so far on top of cg blacklight is amazing. Really
deep and wet.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Vxracing429 said:


> Victoria concours gets my vote. Bought some from cyc on advice from others on dw
> and only got it on Friday but the finish so far on top of cg blacklight is amazing. Really
> deep and wet.


how many coats? the more you apply the better it gets 2 or 3 is recommended by victoria wax for the optimum finish:thumb:


----------



## Vxracing429 (Aug 8, 2010)

msb said:


> how many coats? the more you apply the better it gets 2 or 3 is recommended by victoria wax for the optimum finish:thumb:


Some parts have 3 coats on now but others only two. I've got the benefit
of a heated garage and the car won't be moving until the spring so I can take my time to build the coats up. 
Will probably go for four coats in the end.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

nice


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

Just been reading this thread , so put my order in for the vics con.
Cany wait to get it , 
Thanks for your advice guys:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

looks like alot of people are recommending victoria concours.

Donl;t mind me asking, does the paintwork need to be machined first, but how will the finish be, if the paintwork is not machined.

Is there any pics on here, with a paintwork not machined, with victoria concours placed on, thanks.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> looks like alot of people are recommending victoria concours.
> 
> Donl;t mind me asking, does the paintwork need to be machined first, but how will the finish be, if the paintwork is not machined.
> 
> Is there any pics on here, with a paintwork not machined, with victoria concours placed on, thanks.


have a look of the pics of my mx5 in the showroom, thats wearing 2 coats no major prep and no machining:thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

The paintwork does'nt have to be machined, a decent pre wax cleaner/glaze will prep the surface well enough to provide good results unless the paintwork is in need of TLC.


----------



## Vxracing429 (Aug 8, 2010)

I used da to correct with 3m polishes, ipa wipedown first then cg blacklight before wax. However mirror covers and rear spoiler were only ipa'd before blacklight then wax.
As long as your paint is properly cleaned a machine finish won't be needed. 
For info car is astra vxr, red with black highlights.


----------



## blucpe (Jun 21, 2007)

has anyone tried ag hd wax, this stuff is great imho. inexpensive, $20 usd, and very easy to use and the results are equal to or better, again imho, than vic's. i only say that because of it's ease of use, you can apply to the whole car and remove. the vic's apply small section and remove.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

blucpe said:


> has anyone tried ag hd wax, this stuff is great imho. inexpensive, $20 usd, and very easy to use and the results are equal to or better, again imho, than vic's. i only say that because of it's ease of use, you can apply to the whole car and remove. the vic's apply small section and remove.


That's cheap hdw price, cheaper than uk. Go for that if you prefer, but I never got on with it, maybe I had a bad pot as it got sent back to Ag.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

vic red is my number 2 paste

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v21/scascone/wax_test/waxes.jpg


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

+1 for Vics red, it lasts AGES in terms of whats left in the pot after doing the whole car.

Having said that i picked up some AG HD at a very reasonable price in Walmart when I was in the states last and the car is currently wearing 3 coats of this, several people have asked me about the finish when ive been at the petrol station... its VERY easy to use and gives excellent beading and durability...... BUT... the one thing Vics does is make my grey car look almost Black... the depth is amazing and it makes the slight blue and silver flake in my paint really pop!

Got to love Vics, i'll be putting two coats of that on this weekend...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

domino said:


> vic red is my number 2 paste
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v21/scascone/wax_test/waxes.jpg


That really says a lot! 
I'm guessing you like the naviwax better?


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Victoria concours or try autoglym hi def is another excellent wax. its very easy on and off and leaves an excellent glossy shine


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

domino said:


> vic red is my number 2 paste
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v21/scascone/wax_test/waxes.jpg


thats a lot of waxes!!



horned yo said:


> Victoria concours or try autoglym hi def is another excellent wax. its very easy on and off and leaves an excellent glossy shine


Been looking for my forthcoming trip to the US and cant see a price for Vics anywhere that beats the price in the UK from CYC! Will look out for some AG HDW though as someone on here said it can be as cheap as $20 which is around £12-£13!!!

Currently been trying a few of the Dodo waxes but I think I might go back to Vics and just keep one panel pot of Dodo in the collection.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

AG HD for me also. A great wax for the price, especially from Amazon or Ebay (25 quid).


----------



## Svig (May 13, 2009)

How is victoria on a white or silver cars,any pic maybe ???


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

Is by hand the best way to apply vic con,or use a micro fibre and how long do you let it cure before buffing off
Thanks :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

by hand or a sponge applicator, both work tbh, just be sure to remove quickly, if you let it dry its a complete T*AT to remove:thumb:


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

R222 wax


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> That really says a lot!
> I'm guessing you like the naviwax better?


yep numero uno is naviwax, was very impressed with that wax in terms of looks and durability

number 3 would have to be lusso oro


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

kordun said:


> R222 wax


Nice but poor dursbility in comparison to vics


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ryand said:


> Nice but poor dursbility in comparison to vics


Yeah, I'd agree with that. I do get good durability when I use it though, but my car is garaged at home and at work. I really like p21s concours, it's very under rated wax. Very nice and very wet looking, and so easy to use. But for the price and everything considered, it's hard to recommend over vics red. :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Yeah, I'd agree with that. I do get good durability when I use it though, but my car is garaged at home and at work. I really like p21s concours, it's very under rated wax. Very nice and very wet looking, and so easy to use. But for the price and everything considered, it's hard to recommend over vics red. :thumb:


Same as Cg5050 I guess, nice to use, looks good but not overly durable.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

i used to use P21S alot around 5 years ago, back when the only premium pastes i had was it and sv concorso

back then, it was pretty much the only wowo paste wax around, and it was so easy to apply after a wash

i dont remember it lasting that long though, and it did amplify the peel quite alot

i just bought p21s 100% but im already told its not as wet or deep as the original

here is p21s on my old solid black 350z


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ryand said:


> Same as Cg5050 I guess, nice to use, looks good but not overly durable.


yeah, I got 50/50 too! I find it a heap more durable than the p21s, just as easy to use, but not as wet looking. It is more a clinical look like dodo supernatural, pretty much the same as it actually. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice zed Domino! I'm looking at getting a 370z myself actually!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> yeah, I got 50/50 too! I find it a heap more durable than the p21s, just as easy to use, but not as wet looking. It is more a clinical look like dodo supernatural, pretty much the same as it actually. :thumb:


I agree with you , P21s adds very bright glassy look with a lot of wetness while CG 5050 gives warm-natural slick shine .

P21s Concours wax on the bonnet ..










Quick Test


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

How long do you leave Victoria Concours to cure between coats?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

vics advise an hour minimum


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

my fave wax in the price range would have to be rubbish boys original edition. it leaves a lovely warm wet finish on darker colours. fidly to use until you get the knack of it. but the result are fantastic


----------



## OKona (Sep 18, 2010)

Svig said:


> How is victoria on a white or silver cars,any pic maybe ???


Bump ! I've been looking for a good wax for silver !!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

cant say ive used it in silver, but its been exellent on everything i have done so i would think its going to be pretty much up there on any colour tbh


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

OKona said:


> Bump ! I've been looking for a good wax for silver !!


The best wax for silver is... A full corrective polish!

I find if you are going to use a wax on silver, it really needs a nice glossy finish to start with. That's what sucks about silver and white cars, and why bright reflective sealants are the preferred choice.

p21s concours is nice on silver. I haven't tried vics red on silver yet, but I think it would be awesome too!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

for Silver car and after good prep , I like to go with Optimum Polish II as a final polish it adds very bright shine with a lot of reflectivity . then i will apply P21s prewax by hand and follow with 3 coats of p21s . and many sealants look great on silver such as menzerna power lock , Zaino z2 .


----------



## blucpe (Jun 21, 2007)

tartanhaggis said:


> Is by hand the best way to apply vic con,or use a micro fibre and how long do you let it cure before buffing off
> Thanks :thumb::thumb::thumb:


i've appied it by bare hand and i've applied it w/ 4" lc blue or red pad and to be honest, aside from being much easier and faster by pc, not any difference in looks imho.i feel doing it w/pc it gets worked into the paint and better coverage. just my opinion.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

just got done this weekend one step correcting with 106FA on white LC CCS, glazed with CK RMG/VMG mixed 1:1 on black LC CCS and waxed 2 layers Vic red applied immediately after each other with gold 4" LC Gold via polishing pal

iphone pics.....


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks a lot darker and deeper than the last combo Domino! 
I love it!!!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes , it looks darker and deeper and more Beautiful !


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

Once you have applied a couple of coats of Vic Con what would be the next step 

Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

tartanhaggis said:


> Once you have applied a couple of coats of Vic Con what would be the next step
> 
> Many thanks :thumb:


stand back and admire:wave:


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

msb said:


> stand back and admire:wave:


:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

tartanhaggis said:


> Once you have applied a couple of coats of Vic Con what would be the next step
> 
> Many thanks :thumb:





msb said:


> stand back and admire:wave:


Yeah, there is no next step! :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> Yeah, there is no next step! :thumb:


only 1 is add more wax as required, but shouldn't need to as its not to bad durability wise:thumb:


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

you could seal it all in with Z-CS. Im pretty sure Z-CS will bond to other waxes. Ive been running Z-CS on my glass since i first bought the car in May and it's still beading....not even my prep wash with P21S TAW killed it

few more pics...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Amuse exhaust? The car looks sick!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Was just going to ask about the exhaust.

Love the standard black look the GTR brings. You'll only own a black car once people say.

I agree!


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

this is my second solid black car, and my second nissan...... 

i painted the lower sills which are grey from factory, looks alot cleaner imo and will look great once i put my new wheels on which have a matt bronze centre (still waiting for my tyres from japan)

the exhaust is from sunline racing, same company that makes for amuse and garage active and a few others, so they all look very similar

ive just bought opti-seal, so if i get it before the weekend, ill apply a 3rd layer of vic red and lock it in with the opti-seal


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

general opinion on here is that optiseal over wax doesn't work, not sure i actually agree with that as ive had good results using optiseal that way as well as using it before wax,doesn't seem to matter in all honesty


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

I was under the impression that optiseal needed to bond to the paintwork. I would strip off ant wax and put the optiseal on, i'll bet you won't want to wax over it though.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

yeh from what ive read OS will migrate to the paint surface lifting whatever wax/glaze is on the paint due to the solvents in it

nevermind ill use it on my glass and wheels for now

instead im going to wipe on some ck ymw and add another 2 layers of vic red to see if i can take the finish any further


----------

